# Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake Op. 20 (Mock-Up)



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello! I made a mock-up of the famous ballet "Swan Lake" by the great Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky to practice with the libraries. My first experience with CSB.

Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Cinematic Studio Brass
Berlin woodwinds
Cinesamples CineHarps
Spitfire timpani
Con Moto - Violins B
Con Moto - Cellos
Solos of the Sea - Solo Violin A


----------



## Architekton (Aug 3, 2019)

Wonderful job!!!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 3, 2019)

So full of music and passion- sounds great!!


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 3, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow this is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kony (Aug 3, 2019)

Great work! Which BWW oboe is that by the way - ie legacy/revive/expansion?


----------



## Gerald (Aug 3, 2019)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you!


Kony said:


> Great work! Which BWW oboe is that by the way - ie legacy/revive/expansion?


Solo Oboe - Expansion


----------



## Kony (Aug 4, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Solo Oboe - Expansion


Thanks


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 4, 2019)

Can I ask how you did?
Layering? Mic positions? reverb? Audio processing.......?


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 4, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> Can I ask how you did?


Of course, I will tell in brief. Did in the sequencer Studio One in the template I collected earlier.


OleJoergensen said:


> Layering?


The main library for strings is the "СSS" in conjunction with the "CSSS". "Con Moto - Violins B" and "Solos of the Sea - Solo Violin A" were mixed in support only for the first violins legato parts. "Con Moto - Cellos" were layered a little for legato cellos at the end.



OleJoergensen said:


> Mic positions?


These are mainly the default positions, sometimes adjusted to taste.
CSS, CSSS - Close (-3dB), Main (-4.8dB), Room(-4.5dB)
CSB - Mix(0.0dB)
Berlin Woodwinds - default mix
Cinesamples CineHarps - Mixer Presets "ORCH LEFT"
Spitfire timpani - Close and Tree (0.0dB)
Con Moto - Violins B - 1C (-4.8dB), SC (-10.5dB), DC (-12.0dB)
Con Moto - Cellos - CL-1C (-4.6dB) DC(-12.5dB)

The overall balance of the sections was adjusted in the process of working by ear. the signal level for brass and wood had to be reduced more than the rest.


OleJoergensen said:


> reverb?


I put "Lexicon Random Hall" on the whole mix. Send Level (-8.9dB) and it's all.


OleJoergensen said:


> Audio processing.......?


"FabFilter Pro-Q2" to the general mix. around 285Hz put down -3dB, near 2000Hz lifted up High Shelf +2dB, Bell in 85Hz +1dB, Low Shelf in 18Hz -4dB.





"VirtualTapeMachines"





Narrow lanes went through the frequencies in search of ugly frequencies.




Also added to the mix Noise Holl.
A little harmonic exciter for all frequencies and a maximizer


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you for explaining and the pictures .


----------



## AllanH (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you for sharing all the details. This is very well done; i'm impressed. This happens to be my favorite piece of music


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 5, 2019)

Made minor adjustments. In particular, I discovered and corrected fake notes from the clarinet and French horn, and worked the tremolo for strings. I know there are many professionals here. Please do not hesitate, constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Vardaro (Aug 5, 2019)

Superb! I like the oboe's tone, but no so much its slight "bulge" on each note..


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 5, 2019)

Wow. This sounds great. I love Tchaikovsky, so I'm usually pretty picky.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 5, 2019)

Your updated version sounds even better! 
I like you have the clean/ clear classical sound. Im still searching for that :-/...
Do you pan the instruments and the reverb otherwise then they come out of the box?

I just listen to a recorded version- it is a half note step up... did you transpose it down....?
At the recording the pizzicato basses has much more volume. Not only louder but also takes more space at the concert stage (not sure if it is the right way to say it in English...). The pizzicato basses from Spitfire symphonic strings can produce this sound. 
The flutes in octaves at the end sounds maybe to big...

Thank you for sharing, it is wonderful to listen to .

Some years ago an other forum member, made a great mockup of the “Nutcracker suite”....


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 6, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> Do you pan the instruments and the reverb otherwise then they come out of the box?


I only pan the close mic positions. This time I forgot about CSS. They sound out of the box. Berlin Woodwinds and CSB is also out of the box. Сineharps has a ready-made solution - Mixer Presets "ORCH LEFT" where the closed and room mic are led to the left, and the surround is to the right.
I never pan reverb, just equalize a bit, cut the low frequencies.


OleJoergensen said:


> I just listen to a recorded version- it is a half note step up... did you transpose it down....?


Yes, I did it so as not to infringe on the copyright in the "soundcloud"


OleJoergensen said:


> Some years ago an other forum member, made a great mockup of the “Nutcracker suite”....


It will be interesting to find a topic and read, thanks.


----------



## Rob (Aug 6, 2019)

just wonderful, Vladimir!


----------



## Kony (Aug 6, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> It will be interesting to find a topic and read, thanks.


Here it is:






The Nutcracker Test (strings technique)


Hi there, I just wanted to share something I've been experimenting for quite a while (a technique for strings). Perhaps someone could find this approach interesting and take their own conclusions or get some ideas, so here we go. I was wondering if I could be able to set up a complementary...




vi-control.net


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 6, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> I only pan the close mic positions. This time I forgot about CSS. They sound out of the box. Berlin Woodwinds and CSB is also out of the box. Сineharps has a ready-made solution - Mixer Presets "ORCH LEFT" where the closed and room mic are led to the left, and the surround is to the right.
> I never pan reverb, just equalize a bit, cut the low frequencies.
> 
> Yes, I did it so as not to infringe on the copyright in the "soundcloud"
> ...


Thank you for explaining. A clever move concerning Soundcloud .


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 10, 2022)

Man am I late to the party... but I have to say this is a tremendously expressive and extremely musical performance (can't call this a mockup!). Absolutely terrific work Vladimir.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 11, 2022)

Wonderful to relisten to this performance, it still sounds lovely!
It would be inspiring to have a dedicated thread for classical music mock ups.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks! It was an amazing experience.

On the official website of the Cinematic Studio Series(in the Cinematic Studio Brass section), a mock-up of this performance by Arnaud Derhan has been added. Made exclusively by these libraries only, except for the harp of course. I wonder what significance expressiveness has for the solo oboe part.


For me, the Cinematic Studio Woodwinds(CSW oboe) is inferior to the Orchestral Tools Berlin oboe soloist(OT oboe) here. But this does not mean that the CSW oboe is worse. It all depends on the context. Of course, outside the solo parts, the OT oboe will be inappropriate, since it is designed exclusively for expressive solo parts.

For legato violins and cellos, I had a layering with Performance Samples Con Moto and Solo Violin, which I think turned out to be a successful combination. However, even without these additional layers, these legato lines in Cinematic Studio Strings(CSS) sound excellent. Slow legato mode is my favorite. If the party allows it, I always choose this particular speed, since they retain the maximum amount of expressiveness of true performance in transitions from one note to another.


----------

